# Recomended ratio for Sturmey Archer?



## Krakkreel (Jun 4, 2007)

Im thinking about to use a Sturmey Archer for v-brakes in a road bike (false, is MTB frame but with slicks and no hard fork).

Rolhoff is too many expensive and better in MTB. Alfine and I-motion are other options, but i want know if i mount a Sturmey Archer which ratio chainring/sprocket i must no use.

Rohloff is over 2.35, Alfine 1.9, but what about Sturmey Archer?

Thanks!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Which Sturmey-Archer?

I don't know of a minimum recommendation for the 3 or 5 speeds. If you're using the 8 speed, bottom gear is the direct gear so you would need a low ratio for that anyway.

I use a 48/20 on my road bike with a 3 speed.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm using a 30/25 on my road bike with the Sturmey 8-spd and ISO590 wheels.

jd


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Check out*

sheldon browns gear online gear calculator. Theres also some suggestions on how to configure the individual ratios to boot.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------



## Krakkreel (Jun 4, 2007)

I have in mind using a Sturmey Archer 8 speed to disk. I will assemble on a wheel of 28 "with road tires and I would mount a IGH, but I want to be sure about the minimum ratio between the chainring and the sprocket.

Sturmey Archer seems to have no limit of ratio or am I wrong?

Thanks for the replies!


#4

Wow! Nice web!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

*Manual for 8 speed*

I don't think you need to worry about a limit on ratio on the 8 speed because the lowest gear is direct, so in theory it should handle anything you throw at it.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm running a 30T

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7061590&highlight=1939#post7061590

When I called SA, think they said 32T minimum, but I wanted a little more climbing torque.


----------



## Krakkreel (Jun 4, 2007)

J_Westy said:


> I'm running a 30T
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7061590&highlight=1939#post7061590
> 
> When I called SA, think they said 32T minimum, but I wanted a little more climbing torque.


Nice bike!

By the way, how many teeth are in the sprocket?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Krakkreel said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> By the way, how many teeth are in the sprocket?


Thanks. 23T


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

J_Westy said:


> When I called SA, think they said 32T minimum...


They may well have, but it seems unlikely that is their actual policy as they offer the 30T FCS80 crank specifically for use with the XR*8(W).

jd


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

john_dalhart said:


> They may well have, but it seems unlikely that is their actual policy as they offer the 30T FCS80 crank specifically for use with the XR*8(W)...


and they offer a 25 tooth rear cog for that hub, so 30/25 is a ratio you could have using parts designed by S-A for that hub.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Velobike said:


> and they offer a 25 tooth rear cog for that hub, so 30/25 is a ratio you could have using parts designed by S-A for that hub.


And here's what that looks like.


----------

